# two wax toilet rings?



## correllwl (Dec 23, 2008)

We recently added new flooring in our bathroom. It has left the toilet flange approximately 1/2 inch below the floor level. Can I use two wax rings to seal this? I used one yesterday and the toilet is leaking.


----------



## skeeter 152 (Nov 17, 2008)

they make flange extensions also


----------



## jfmaustin (Aug 28, 2008)

*2 wax rings*

I had a similar problem with a Kohler toilet. But not because of new flooring. The manner the toilet was made required two wax rings according to the experts at Kohler. But, I found they make wax rings approximately 50% larger, and they are available at most hardware stores, Ace stores anyway. This larger ring did the trick for my purpose.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree with purchasing a flange extender. They are about $5 at Home Centers. Using two wax seals can cause more problems than they solve. If the top one slides while installing the toilet, you could block the discharge of the toilet. Even the thicker wax seal would be better than two seals. Problem I see is that the more area you span with a wax seal, the more likely it is to fail. Should you need to plunge the toilet, you could break the seal.


----------



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

I would use the wax rings that are thicker. That is the quickest and easiest and should work fine.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

We added tile flooring in our bathrooms over 10 years ago, and I've used doubled up wax rings in the upstairs bathroom since then with no problems whatsoever. I used a plain wax ring on the bottom and a wax ring with a plastic horn on the top.
Mike


----------



## metx (Dec 24, 2008)

when you use flange extenders use silicone between the rings


----------



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, is the silicone and the wax ring compatiable ? I have never tried the two
together sounds okkkk.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, use two wax rings or a flange extender


----------

